# French Vets Review Directory?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a thought - would it be feasable to do a French Vets Directory, similar to the Campsite Directory, so that all Members who have used the Pet Passport scheme could give us their views and opinions of Vets in France and other European countries?

It would compliment the printable 'Vets List' that is available now and allow everyone to give more details of the Vets including Google Street View pictures of each address.

Any comments for or against?


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just a thought - would it be feasable to do a French Vets Directory, similar to the Campsite Directory, so that all Members who have used the Pet Passport scheme could give us their views and opinions of Vets in France and other European countries?
> 
> It would compliment the printable 'Vets List' that is available now and allow everyone to give more details of the Vets including Google Street View pictures of each address.
> 
> Any comments for or against?


Gets my vote.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Good idea, criteria - How easy to see/find vet. Ease of parking. Cost per dog. Quality of service/communication. Make for a **** star service.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It might be worth mentioning that these directories involve quite a lot of work for some of the Mods. _(Not me, so this is not a personal excuse! :wink: )_

I guess there are a limited number of vets within a useful area, so after the first rush there would be very few new ones to be added.

A bit of blatant grovelling might work . . . bribery would stand even more chance!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave 

P.S. I think it's a good idea. 

No doubt it would help those who do the work if members with dogs could draw up a list of criteria they would find useful, as Rambling has already suggested.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> It might be worth mentioning that these directories involve quite a lot of work for some of the Mods. _(Not me, so this is not a personal excuse! :wink: )_
> 
> I guess there are a limited number of vets within a useful area, so after the first rush there would be very few new ones to be added.
> 
> ...


It doesnt have to be restricted to France though, having to have the dogs checked more than 24 hours before you can travel means the radius from the ports can be quite large.
We just had ours done in Koblenz, Germany
Another criteria to add to those already listed is English speaking


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me.It would have been a great help to me last October when returning to UK with 2 dogs .I did go to an excellent vet in France that was on the Vet list here and I would be happy to recommend it to anyone else in a directory.Also as I regularly travel back and forth Spain a directory would be of assistance.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

So - how does a new directory get initially set up and by who?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> So - how does a new directory get initially set up and by who?


Nuke is the only one who can do it I think.

I have already flagged up the idea, so he will see it in the morning if he's not too busy with the move to new premises.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One extra to the printed Vet List is that pictures can be posted.

I tried the first one on the list, in Ardres, and the two pictures below show not only the Vets but also parking for MHs.

The car park is directly opposite the Vets and should be available at all times.

Also a map of the area could be posted as well as all normal info such as address, tel no, costs, etc.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I think its a splendid idea! A Google map search would be great and possible criteria (as suggested) could include:-

Name, address, tel, fax and email.
Website link if available for surgery times etc.
Languages spoken
Pictures or links to google streetview.
Parking
Nearest Aire, campsite etc.
General comments section

Price examples should include dates.

The vet list has been a great start (thanks KeithChesterfield!). I know this sort of thing doesn't happen 'magically' but I would really appreciate this type of information.

I can easily search for a vet on Pages Jaunes but a personal recommendation is worth its weight in gold


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it's a good idea too.

For me parking and access would be as important as price with the Vet being able to speak English coming a close second. My French is extremely basic and not up to a technical chat for sure, Alan.


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

*vets list*

Hi All where does one find this vets list for vets abroad


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: vets list*



tommag said:


> Hi All where does one find this vets list for vets abroad


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484

this is a brill download


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think this is agreat list and use it often.

I think it is a good think to have printed out becasue I cant always get wifi GPRS etc.

My suggestion for improvement is to sort it by department and not just alphabetical by the town name.

Im with Keith that I tend to work it out so I don t have to wait in Calais.

The trouble with the list as it stands is that many french town names are quite similar so I have to look up in the atlas to find the ones that areb in the right region.

And I definitley think that the germans should be added as you can easily get back from Dusseldorf in a day. We found a very reasonable vet there last year.

Dr F Hackmann, Kaiserstrasse 34, D-470479 Dusseldorf Tel: 0049 211 49 40 19

and we have previously used this guy.

Dr Christian Marks, Tierarzt, Saarallee 14, D-54470 Bernkastel-Kues Tel: 065 31 91 52 46

we found them both here
http://www.caravanning4u.co.uk/vetseurope.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: vets list*



locovan said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484
> this is a brill download


Thanks Mavis. 

There are lots more brill guides too. See image below to find them.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: vets list*



Zebedee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484
> ...


We get so much for £10pa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We have the vets in France on our tomtom, Did I not download them from MF ?.really good when looking for a vet.....


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

jonegood -
Dr F Hackmann, Kaiserstrasse 34, D-470479 Dusseldorf Tel: 0049 211 49 40 19 

Dr Christian Marks, Tierarzt, Saarallee 14, D-54470 Bernkastel-Kues Tel: 065 31 91 52 46

Do you have more details of price, English spoken, parking, access, etc for these two Vets?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a thought - would it be feasable to do a French Vets Directory, similar to the Campsite Directory, so that all Members who have used the Pet Passport scheme could give us their views and opinions of Vets in France and other European countries? 


Does the Computer say 'YES'?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

Nuke has gone to ground recently. :lol: 

His business is moving premises at the moment, so I doubt if he will be around much for a while.

Dave


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Keith, sorry for the delay, been having a pc disaster - user induced as usual - doohhh!!



KeithChesterfield said:


> jonegood -
> Dr F Hackmann, Kaiserstrasse 34, D-470479 Dusseldorf Tel: 0049 211 49 40 19
> Having checked my records, this is the wrong guy, I used a guy call pourhassan, very reasonable but parking difficult and no english.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As Nuke (the whizz kid?) has gone to ground could I suggest a different approach.

If I put each Vets location and details into a file and then put each one into a folder is it possible to have the Vets folder somewhere on this site that everyone can access it?

Something like the PDF attachment I've added to this post?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

That looks brilliant to me, and if we took our dog abroad with us we would find it priceless.

I'll have to think about the practicalities of easy access Keith.

You will want it somewhere permanent, and locked so well-meaning members don't add posts and clutter it up until it becomes unworkable!  

I'm not sure the Members Motorhoming Guides is the best place, since so many members obviously never look in there and have to be told where to find it! :? 

I'll have a think and come back to you.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave - so you think it's worthwhile me plodding on and gradually getting all the Vets into the same format?

Any suggestions how each file could be improved (things moved around, different info added?) as the first one was just a trial to see how it looked and worked?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Dave - so you think it's worthwhile me plodding on and gradually getting all the Vets into the same format?


Certainly do Keith, and I'm sure all your hard work will be very much appreciated. :wink:



KeithChesterfield said:


> Any suggestions how each file could be improved (things moved around, different info added?) as the first one was just a trial to see how it looked and worked?


I think the members who take their dogs abroad are better qualified to advise you here.

We don't take our mutt (_deformed tongue and dribbling problems when she gets excited_) so I have no first hand experience to draw on.

Have to go out for a while now.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just for the record the vet I used from the list was Stephane Babeaunu in Couhe just south of Poitiers next to the N10.
Stephane speaks perfect English, understands the passport system well and is flexible with the time of visit he puts in the passport which can be helpful.
He charged me 35Euros for each dog and gave them a full examination,not just the for the passport requirements.
Parking is easy outside his surgery and there is a good seasonal campsite in Couhe with all facilities and an Aire about 1/2 Km away.The channel port and the tunnel can be reached easily in a day from Couhe so it makes this a good stop off for anyone travelling up through France with dogs away from the hustle and bustle around Calais.
Stephane can be contacted via phone on 05 49 59 20 40 or Email at [email protected] for appointments.
Having trawelled through the list here when looking for a vet to go to I picked on this one because of its location and was glad I did as he was so good and made everything so easy .he told me that he has lots of English clients with motorhomes who take their animals to him for treatment .


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think BrianJP brings up an interesting point that would be of particular interest to people taking their dogs for the first time.

It is also my experience that many of the French vets are flexible in what time and date they put on the passport. I believe it isd because they do not take the passport scheme seriously. In fact one of them said that our government is crazy for setting us these time limits as the tick treatment lasts for several weeks.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the French vets take the Passport scheme seriously after all it is now a requirement for pets travelling between all EU countries to have a passport which is essentially a good idea.The problem is the UK implementation of it. For those who didn't know the UK was meant to harmonise with the rest of Europe ( with the exception of Sweden I think) in 2011 which would have meant an end to the 24-48 hour vet visit rule,however following pleas by the UK Gov we have been given and extra several years to change the system.The Rabies 6month vacination rule would have stayed in place though.Most other countries only insist on microchipping and Rabies vaccination 21days before travel with no blood tests needed.I think the French vets treat it lightly because they do not beleive that the treatment they give is strictly neccessary for pets that are probably being treated for worms/ticks etc regularly by their owners. There is also some concern in veterinary circles about excessive treatment of worming tablets because of this rule.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

BrianJP - I have the Vets name as 'M Prudhomme' at 14 Grand Rue.
Is this the same vet you used and was your visit this year?
Thanks for all the extra info.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its the same one yes but full listing is-
Audoux, Babeanu ,Marouteix-Rouet ,Prudhomme ,Givois - Vétérinaire

and as I say the one I saw was Stephane Babeanu.

Looks good in pdf format


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Bored in the rain so had a quick go at a excel database

Not finished but you should get the idea

Compiled in excel 2003 should work in other versions but not tested.

Filter by country or region (town not working yet)
Click on the vet you want to view then click button "Show detail"

Plan to add links to google map and links to web sites where available


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Updated to include clickable link to website (double click on address text box) and google map where available (click on google map icon)
Address details concatenated into one text box

Example of vet with all details verified (one we have visited)

Dr Uwe Linzer
BismarckStraße 6 56068 Koblenz
Germany


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

lifeson - I've tried to download the file but I'm not able to see what's in the File.
The file initially downloads and opens ok, after telling me the file contains 'Macros', with a box appearing in the centre of the file - 'Open PETS directory'
When I click on that nothing happens.
I run Windows 7 with Open Office.org - could this be the problem?


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> lifeson - I've tried to download the file but I'm not able to see what's in the File.
> The file initially downloads and opens ok, after telling me the file contains 'Macros', with a box appearing in the centre of the file - 'Open PETS directory'
> When I click on that nothing happens.
> I run Windows 7 with Open Office.org - could this be the problem?


Probably
Not used open office so not sure if excel with vba code would be compatible with the open office spreadsheet equivalent.

Looka like you should be able to but may need to adjust some settings Open Office VBA

These are the screen shots


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

lifeson - 'adjusting my settings' looks a bit complex to me - so I think I'll pass on that suggestion.

I've cobbled together the info you've supplied and the resulting PDF document is below.

There would have been a Google Street View picture added but it looks as if Germany, or at least that part of Germany, hasn't been 'Googled' yet.


----------

